# gewerbe? nebengewerbe? hilfe? verzweifle! :)



## bobmob (12. September 2007)

Hallo erstmal, 
ich würde mich über einige klarstellende antworten für folgende fragen freuen und bedanke mich im voraus. 
Zunächst zu mir ich bin hauptberufl. in einer firma in vollzeit und möchte nebenberufl. selbständig werden. 

Es geht darum, dass ich 
zum 1. einen handel über ebay betreiben möchte oder über eine eigene webseite. 
2. diverse neu waren wie auch gebraucht waren auf flohmärkten oder anderen verkaufen möchte. 

was muss ich denn beachten bzw. was muss ich alles beantragen. 
was wäre für mich sinnvoll bzw. welche art von gründung und die vorgehensweise vor der gründung und evtl nach der gründung. 
mein ziel ist es logischerweise den größtmöglcien profit zu machen. 
ich möchte mich aber nicht auf ein oder wenige artikel beschränken und möchte gleich einen gewerbe bzw. reisegew. für all möglichen artikel. 

was gibt es denn für verallgemeinerte begriffe die alles einer kategorie beinhalten zb. wenn ich tv verkaufen mag könnte ich ja elektrosachen eintragen lassen das ich auch zb. von mir aus einen herd oder so verkaufen könnte. 
gibt es da ne liste und wenn wo bekomme ich einsicht drauf.


----------



## j4v4 (15. September 2007)

Hallo,

da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen (selbständig nebenberuflich...).


also wenn du diene Waren über eine eigene Webseite verkaufen willst, solltest du deine Waren auf ein gewisses Thema spezialisieren.
Dann könntest du direkt die eBay Partneraktion nutzen.

in meiner Schule(HTL Innsbruck Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen, Österreich) haben wir ein Fach das sich Betriebstechnik nennt.
Da lernen wir wie man ein Unternehmen gründet und führt.

Daher rate ich dir das du dich erstmals bei eBay erkundigst.
schau dich mal nach dem Begriff "Dropshipping" an (Suchmaschine)

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen (bin ja erst 16)

Lg j4v4


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. September 2007)

Hi,
EBay bietet zu dem Thema glaube ich auch Schulungen an.

Gruß


----------



## Eiszwerg (15. September 2007)

Für ein Nebengewerbe reicht es prinzipiell schon aus, einen stinknormalen Gewerbeschein bei der Stadt / Gemeinde zu beantragen. Dort wird dann erfragt, ob Haupt- oder Nebengewerbe.
IAls Tätigkeit würde ich versuchen sowas wie "Handel mit versch. Waren" eintragen zu lassen. Ansonsten haben die beim Amt aber auch ne Liste mit Vorschlägen.
Bedenke bitte auch, dass Du Dir um die Steuern Gedanken machen musst.
Die Anmeldung beim Finanzamt erfolgt über die Gewerbeanmeldung automatisch. Du bekommst dann einige Zeit später Post vom Finanzamt, in welcher Du befragt wirst z.B. zu Deinem zukünftigen Verdienst etc.
Beim Ausfüllen solltest Du, wenn möglich, einen Steuerberater zur Seite haben, der Dir dabei hilft.

Nun noch was zu Dir persönlich: mit DER Rechtschreibung willst Du bei eBay auftreten?:suspekt:


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. September 2007)

Wichtig wäre es vor allem das vorher mal mit deinem Arbeitgeber abzuklären, den musst du nämlich informieren.

Ansonsten ist der Anfang recht einfach, Gewerbeschein beantragen, und lass einfach soviel eintragen wie dir einfällt. zB Elektrohandel, Mechanikhandel etc....
Wenn da was drinnsteht was du nicht machst ist es egal, umgekehrt könnte es aber ein Problem geben.

Das Ausfüllen vom Schreiben vom Finanzamt kann man mit etwas Schuldbildung und Eigenständigkeit auch sehr einfach selbst machen. Interessanter wirds da erst wenn du die Steuer und so weiter machen musst, da würde ich definitiv Hilfe durch einen Steuerberater in Anspruch nehmen, der übrigens auch bei sonstigen finanziellen Angelegenheiten zur Seite stehen kann.

Wenn du handelst solltest du dich aber auch über solche Sachen wie Gewährleistungspflicht und 14 Widerrufsrecht etc vertraut machen ( letzteres ist übrigens bei echten Auktionen nicht anwendbar, sondern nur bei Festpreisartikeln ). Vor allem beim Widerruf musst du dem Käufer die Gesamte Kaufsumme, die Portokosten (die du verlangt hast) und die Portokosten fürs zurücksenden tragen. Was ein sehr hohes Risiko sein kann.


----------



## Eiszwerg (15. September 2007)

> Das Ausfüllen vom Schreiben vom Finanzamt kann man mit etwas Schuldbildung und Eigenständigkeit auch sehr einfach selbst machen.


Sicherlich, wenn man weiß, ob man §19 UStG in Anspruch nehmen möchte oder es sich nicht lohnt. Auch, wenn man weiß, was man am Besten für Werte bei der Gewinnvorschau einträgt.
Aber wenn man schon in einem Forum fragen muss, was alles notwendig ist und dabei noch nicht einmal die Rechtschreibung beachtet, DANN sollte man einen Steuerberater (o.ä.) hinzuziehen.

Nix für Ungut.


----------



## bobmob (15. September 2007)

Ja danke vorerst für die Antworten und entschuldige mich wegen der Rechtrschreibung.
Hoffe das jetzt Alle zufrieden sind.  
Ich würde die Ware schon von außerhalb beziehen.
Unterschiedlich von diversen Händlern und möchte es dann bei ebay versteigern oder verkaufen. 
Zur selben Zeit möcht ich es auch privat verkaufen.
Ich denke das dürfte kein Problem sein. 
Meinen Steuerberater frag ich da wohl mal am besten.


----------



## j4v4 (16. September 2007)

Hallo bobmob,

also ich glaube das "DropShipping" genau das richtige für dich ist.
Es gibt auch ein paar Ebooks dazu:

 
http://www.google.at/search?q=DropS...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a
http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&s...&hs=2cW&q=DropShipping+ebook&btnG=Suche&meta=

Lg j4v4


----------

